# Utilities strike back



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Just got this today in my inbox. 

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...r&utm_campaign=green-building-advisor-eletter




_An Arizona public utility has voted to impose new charges on customers who generate some of their own electricity with photovoltaic (PV) systems, arguing the extra income will help pay for grid infrastructure and maintenance _


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

SOS ! It's all about screwing the little guy!

Wade


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Didn't read all the link. I stopped when it says "Think Progress Reports"..

Pushing the Global Warming Agenda


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

When providing a link, it is very helpful to give a summary for those who are on slow connections.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...dness/534809-little-consideration-please.html



> It is better to put at least a short line or two of what the link is about.
> 
> I've been known to go on and delete the hit and run link posters post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Is it for those that back feed the system or just those that go off grid?

Link won't load for me.

Matt


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

For back feeding grid tie systems.

Many years ago my dealings with the obnoxious short sighted local bodies turned me off to further attempts at back feeding the grid (even tho I had back fed for a while) 

No surprises what so ever that they are finally trying to implement **fees** such as this.........
Stay tuned . . . . . .there will be more and more of this...........

Today the sun and wind powered my home with the excess power being used for 5 hours of electric resistance HEAT...........


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

My brother just put in a solar panel setup.He pays $.13 per kw but because the power company is a community owned coop (REMC) the law allows them to get by with only paying $.07 for current he back feeds through their lines.That too is just another way to screw the little guy.

Wade


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

1shotwade said:


> My brother just put in a solar panel setup.He pays $.13 per kw but because the power company is a community owned coop (REMC) the law allows them to get by with only paying $.07 for current he back feeds through their lines.That too is just another way to screw the little guy.
> 
> Wade


That's the setup we would have with our co-op, pay $.11 and sell for $.05.5. That's IF we continue with the solar panels. SolarCity has filed a lawsuit against SRP, will be keeping an eye on that.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

1shotwade said:


> SOS ! It's all about screwing the little guy!
> 
> Wade


Sounded to me that they want to deter anyone else from installing solar panels. If you have to figure in another 50 bucks a month many will just not install them.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

po boy said:


> Didn't read all the link. I stopped when it says "Think Progress Reports"..
> 
> Pushing the Global Warming Agenda


Fair enough but sometimes it's better to hear the message before you "shoot the messenger".


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> When providing a link, it is very helpful to give a summary for those who are on slow connections.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...dness/534809-little-consideration-please.html


I thought that was what I did. I posted a line or two and even made them italics to show it was not mine. How many lines are ideal?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Roadking said:


> Is it for those that back feed the system or just those that go off grid?
> 
> Link won't load for me.
> 
> Matt


The way I understood it was grid connected pvs only.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

1shotwade said:


> My brother just put in a solar panel setup.He pays $.13 per kw but because the power company is a community owned coop (REMC) the law allows them to get by with only paying $.07 for current he back feeds through their lines.That too is just another way to screw the little guy.
> 
> Wade


Yes the thirteen cents is retail that you are buying and the seven cents is wholesale that you are selling. Or your brother that is. that's one reason I believe this charge is not right. If they can make a profit from excess going back into the grid then why the extra charge on top of that? They have to maintain that line anyway and they don't charge other independent providers to load the lines.


----------

